

CupCake a Web App Generator for CoffeeScript and Express - jackhq
http://jackhq.tumblr.com/post/5823935711/cupcake-a-coffeescript-nodejs-app-generator

======
jackhq
Released 0.0.4 of Cupcake - It will now prompt for template and datastore.
Currently supports three templates: Coffeekup, Eco, Jade and Mongoskin, redis,
mysql..

